# Made a press tool for super duty sway bar end links



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok while doing my ball joints, axle u-joints, exh. manifolds&studs, rotors and pads I also noticed that my sway bar end link bushings were bad and causing a clunk feeling right at your feet. Removing these bushings/ball socket requires a press. You cannot even burn them out like I have with other rubber bushings. These are not all rubber, they have a steel ball and socket in there as well. I do not have a press (time to get one though), I just have the OTC ball joint tool. I made this tool/mandrel and it works great. Yes it took me a little time to make it but saved me from finding someone on weekend with a press that would press these things out without doing damage to the links.
Sorry I did not take pics in action as my hands were full setting everything up with the OTC tool.
I replaced all the sway bar and end link bushings with Energy Suspension ones.
T.J.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I did that just about a year ago - using a press.

I also installed the Energy Suspensions units. All was great - until a few months back. Started feeling/hearing that old clunk again....

.... but here's the catch; Only when there's weight in the bed. OR when the suspension is wet (from rain or whatever). I just can't figure out what's happened. Good Luck with yours - and let me know if you notice anything when conditions change.

(I've done plenty of other trucks with the same bushings and had flawless results)


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok got the ball joints in the knuckles and once again had to make another "tool" for the old OTC ball joint kit I had. Good thing I had some large thick wall tubing laying around. Took about 20 min to get it to fit right. It would have taken me longer to go to the non franchise auto parts store and try and find a new one for this tool.

Hey grec-o have you also replaced your ball joints as well. I think that was one of my primary clunks.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Done.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

I haven't done the ball joints yet. I check them and grease them every oil change though. Everything seems ok. Had some rain today - and guess what??? CLUNK!!!

Driving me CRAZY!!!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

grec-o-face;1079558 said:


> I haven't done the ball joints yet. I check them and grease them every oil change though. Everything seems ok. Had some rain today - and guess what??? CLUNK!!!
> 
> Driving me CRAZY!!!


If you are greasing your ball joints then they must have been replaced at sometime or another becuase Ford Factory ball joints are not greasable. Also check your hub assembly that has the sealed bearings in them. When I had mine out to do the ball joints I machined an adapter where a grease fitting screwed into it and I put grease in the hub through the antilock brake sensor hole in the hub.
T.J.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

TJS;1079565 said:


> If you are greasing your ball joints then they must have been replaced at sometime or another becuase Ford Factory ball joints are not greasable. Also check your hub assembly that has the sealed bearings in them. When I had mine out to do the ball joints I machined an adapter where a grease fitting screwed into it and I put grease in the hub through the antilock brake sensor hole in the hub.
> T.J.


Only two are replacements - one upper, and one lower (opposite sides). And that really pisses me off. If someone (the previous owner) took the time to do one, why not just do both?

Do you think the rain water is getting into the balljoints? Is that even possible? No noises or clunking when all is dry.....
I suppose the two stockers could be giving me trouble.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

grec-o-face;1079824 said:


> Only two are replacements - one upper, and one lower (opposite sides). And that really pisses me off. If someone (the previous owner) took the time to do one, why not just do both?
> 
> Do you think the rain water is getting into the balljoints? Is that even possible? No noises or clunking when all is dry.....
> I suppose the two stockers could be giving me trouble.


I would jack the truck up and perform the normal front end wear diagnosis procedure.
I found my bad ball joints when doing the exhaust manifolds and studs because I had to take the tires/wheels off. I did not even have to use a bar. Even with the tire and wheel off I was able to grab the hub at 12 o'clock and 6 o'clock and move the whole knuckle up and down at least a half inch or more.


----------

